# Contraption, II



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the part II of my previous post.

Here you will see the assembled machine that I made to mill the wood for my future projects. Its first use was to reduce the thickness of several stocks, ranging from 28 to 30mm,down to 20mm to be used for the kitchen cabinets doors that I am doing for my daughter.
As I wrote, so many applications in my mind for this ( tenons, mortises, copy carver and others).
Again, comments are welcome.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that is impressive...
KUDOS!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You'd make for a great neighbor Alexis!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive indeed. Great work Alexis.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Stick, Bill,& Ross. Very impressive invention.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Woodworking and engineering are never far apart. Great idea and execution.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Impressive workmanship Alexis.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with all the above, Alexis.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Wish I could visualize such things AND BUILD them! Great job.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Many thanks to you all, guys.

Some upgrades will be added.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really inventive. A practical tool indeed.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

BobJ would be proud, that is one fantastic set of router skis!

Great job, great execution, and best of all great inspiration!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

kp91 said:


> BobJ would be proud, that is one fantastic set of router skis!
> 
> Great job, great execution, and best of all great inspiration!


Thank you very much, Doug.
Your comment is a compliment for me. When I was doing this I kept in mind Harry´s skis and, in fact I use these as a ski in X and Y directions.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Thank you very much, Doug.
> Your comment is a compliment for me. When I was doing this I kept in mind Harry´s skis and, in fact I use these as a ski in X and Y directions.


Router Ski on steroids.

Great Project Alexis.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Most definitely a router ski on steroids. Very well done.


----------

